# SEO link exchange partners email... Spam?



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

I received this email today:

_Hi there,

I work in the SEO field and I ran into crossyourheartclothing.com during my search for great quality websites. I am looking for link exchange partners as I'm working on promoting my site.
In exchange I can offer you great quality websites with good PR and backlinks in a 3-way link exchange set up.

If you are interested or have further questions I'd gladly hear from you.

Best regards,
Barry_

My first thought is spam... but maybe not? Anyone else got one of these. And what exactly is a "3-way link exchange set up"? I know that linking increases SEO, so is this a legit thing or just junk?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Google isn't stupid, it can spot reciprocal links (you link to me, I'll link to you) so the next step is 'A links to B, links to C, links to A'.
It's trying to game the system. Google will penalise it now or later, it might work, it might not. These SEO guys are black hat or close to it.
I wouldn't recommend it and certainly don't give them any money.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

That's kind of what I was thinking, it just makes me curious though. And I wouldn't even consider giving them any money.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CrossYourHeart said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking, it just makes me curious though. And I wouldn't even consider giving them any money.


Double Ditto what Dave said! I get tons of spam emails like that everyday.

I can see how it could be tempting, but it's definitely not worth getting your site possibly booted out of Google's index.

If you find a cool site that you think your visitors would like, there's no harm in linking to it, but the "I'll scratch your back if you scratch mine" type link exchanges are trouble.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have many sites and have gotten that same email for each of them at least 50 times this year alone. As stated above, if Google catches it, bad news for your sites as they will boot you off. I heard it is hell trying to get them to reconsider your site too. (But that's just what I heard)


----------

